# african grey



## my2dogs

Hi their everyone. I was hoping that their would be someone ea that could tell me y my grey is behaving the way e his. . . First of all my grey is called alfi moon e is very friendly to me and only me and e never shut's up, but lately every time i get to close to him e start's making these weird noises and e drops his wings right down and his constantly bringing up food. my hubby says he is in love with me, if this is the case i really feel 4 him as e seems to get very distrest the longer e is by my side. so for the last few days e has been spending more time locked in his cage. Which im not happy doing as e his used to going in and out as e pleases.


----------



## Debbie

Yep hes in love - the dropping of the wings and fetching up food are ways of attracting you as his mate - leaving him in his cage will only make him sad - he wants to be close to you - how about teaching him that your hubby is fun too - teach him some new tricks etc - distract him a little - but I will say that it never goes away - I have a Grey too who does the same - he has for years - distraction will help


----------



## my2dogs

aww thanks 4 ur reply, ive openned up the cage and es out doing the same.I will try to distract him. I was just worried that e would get depressed if i let him carry on and that it would make him ill. x


----------



## Debbie

Give him a treat - something that will keep him busy for a while -some new toys that only hubby plays with him with - anything you can think of to keep his brain active and distracted from being in love with you  He is ill - hes love sick LOL Bless him


----------



## Guest

Yeah congratulation he LLLUUUVVVVSSSS u i had this with my Grey he has been gone sometime now


----------



## my2dogs

claire said:


> Yeah congratulation he LLLUUUVVVVSSSS u i had this with my Grey he has been gone sometime now


That's ok coz i llluuuvvvv him 2, he's gorgeous and he has a fab personality.


----------



## my2dogs

Debbie said:


> Give him a treat - something that will keep him busy for a while -some new toys that only hubby plays with him with - anything you can think of to keep his brain active and distracted from being in love with you  He is ill - hes love sick LOL Bless him


Iv'e noticed that i make him worse when i talk to him like he's a baby, since ive cut that out, he does still do it but he doesn't seem to get so distressed. my hubby doesn't like the idea of playing with him he will talk to him but he wont get to close. alfi bites him, in fact he bites everyone but me, he is ever so gentle when it comes to me.


----------



## Guest

My grey hated everyone but me they do seem to take to one person, i do know someone whos grey will be friendly with anyone but its the only one i know. Mine could be very nasty sometimes and if they bite ya properly it really bloody hurts. He loved me but even i have been on the recieving end more than once


----------



## Debbie

Has your hubby tried to make friends through the cage bars? Giving him treats - only he feeds him only he changes his water etc....
I know what you mean about being biten - but if you press into the bird as in if he bites your finger - instead of tring to pull away just push into him - yes it does hurt but once most birds realize its not a game and he wont scare you away with his bite - its not worth biting!!! No reaction to his bite is not what he wants...he wants you to run away and scream etc...theres the fun!
Ignore the love behaviour - dont show him you like it or hate it - just ignore him and when he stops reward him with praise or treats....its a slow road with greys but they do learn behaviour good and bad LOL


----------



## my2dogs

Debbie said:


> Has your hubby tried to make friends through the cage bars? Giving him treats - only he feeds him only he changes his water etc....
> I know what you mean about being biten - but if you press into the bird as in if he bites your finger - instead of tring to pull away just push into him - yes it does hurt but once most birds realize its not a game and he wont scare you away with his bite - its not worth biting!!! No reaction to his bite is not what he wants...he wants you to run away and scream etc...theres the fun!
> Ignore the love behaviour - dont show him you like it or hate it - just ignore him and when he stops reward him with praise or treats....its a slow road with greys but they do learn behaviour good and bad LOL


I have been ignoring the love thing now i know that it's not going to make him ill, i was worried that he would get depressed. Since ive stopped talking to him like a baby he as started to do it less. I will tell hubby what you said, it should go down a treat lol, Alfi puts his wings back and charges at him if my hubby sits to close to me. But he hasn't always behaved that way so hopefully we will beable to get him out of it.


----------



## Debbie

LOL The joy of being owned by a grey - theres nothing like it LOL
Good luck with him - it sounds like you are doing everything you can  
Tell hubby he can swear at me if he wants ....... he wont be happy with what I have asked him to do....but if hes calming down with it ( The bird that is ) maybe hubby doesnt have to feed and water him - just make friends through the cage bars....


----------



## Guest

The main problem with greys tho is they are so intelligent and sometimes single minded you cant stop them from doing certain things, same as debbie said just keep trying you might win ya might not!!


----------



## sexy erica

i have grey too.they all have different pernality even thiyght same breed african greys.if he gets stress will can jelousy cos birds used to all ur attension bit they say dont like new things happen so try talk him if see him streed cos it says if they get too stressed out they will start pullin him feathers out which not want.he used be out cage&then u put him in but he dident want to then h be yhinking hat u doin.his he hand rared or not cos if handrared from baby it be used to bein handled&wants more attnsion.also if u tell him off for somethin they can start bitein cos that trust will go


----------



## tracie

Hi all - glad to find other African Grey lovers - aren't they lovely animals?!

We have a 10 year old boxer, a 16 week old boxer cross,4 cockatiels (one of whom is so tame as was hand reared)and chickens, so our house is never quiet, but I would really miss Fred our african grey if he wasn't there.

I am really glad I read the theme above about the behaviour of bringing up food, dropping his body and making strange panicky noises, as that is exactly what Freddie does. He kisses me and lets me stroke him usually wherever I want. Sometimes he can just turn funny so I do need to watch his body language. I did wonder if he thought of me as his mate and going on comments above - he definitely does! He will not let my husband anywhere near him and glares if he comes anywhere near!

I have been told that their whole behaviour changes when they hit maturity, can anyone comment on this as I would hate him to lose his tameness with me. He is three in May.


----------



## toddy

My grey is in love with me too but I just channel his love into doing things with me rather than regurgitating food for me.
Get lots of interactive toys and play with them with him.
Things like blocks and abacus type toys are great.Baby toys are much cheaper than parrot toys and yoy can buy the wooden ones which will be safe.


----------

